# Doppelgänger ‒ Friedfische leicht unterscheiden



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2019)

Große bzw. ausgewachsenen Fische sehen immer arttypisch aus und sind leicht zu unterscheiden.

Die meisten Leute haben eher Schwierigeiten kleinere Fische, besonders der Weißfischarten, zu unterscheiden.

Hier mal ein Beispielbild von Aland(oben) und Döbel(unten), beide etwa gleichgroß und noch jugendlich.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. November 2019)

Ja das ist nicht immer ganz leicht, gerade bei jungen Fischen wo evtl Farben, Flossen und andere Merkmale noch nicht ganz ausgeprägt sind. 
Gerade auch Fische die dann aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet kommen können dann nochmal mehr für Verwirrung sorgen. 
Auch ich ,als alter Hase der nicht ganz unbelesen ist, muss da manchmal zum Bestimmungsbuch greifen und abgleichen. 

LG Michael


----------



## Tigersclaw (21. November 2019)

Schönes thema..ich muss meinen vorrednern recht geben, ausgewachsene tiere sind meist einfacher zu bestimmen, als juvenile. 

Wo ich mir immer ziemlich unsicher bin... Kleiner rapfen oder n ukelei.. Kennt da jemand ein eindeutiges merkmal?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. November 2019)

Die Maulspalte des Rapfens geht bis unters Auge. Die Schuppen von Ukeleis lösen sich sehr schnell, ähnlich wie beim Hering.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. November 2019)

Beim Rapfen steht die Rückenflosse weiter vorn, relativ zum Ansatz der Afterflosse.


----------



## Salt (22. November 2019)

Und richtig spannend wird es dann bei den Hybriden


----------



## Kochtopf (22. November 2019)

Man verwechselt auch gerne größere Häslinge mit kleineren Döbeln


----------



## MikeHawk (22. November 2019)

Super Gelegenheit um diesen Thread noch mal auszugraben.

Bisher hat es ja leider niemand geschafft das ganze aufzulösen:
https://anglerboard.de/threads/noch-eine-fischbestimmung.291191/


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Und richtig spannend wird es dann bei den Hybriden



Wenn ich mir die Rückenflosse der Karausche so anschaue, komme ich auch ins Zweifeln, ob die wirklich 100% reinrassig ist.  Aber ein Foto kann auch täuschen.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Bisher hat es ja leider niemand geschafft das ganze aufzulösen:



Dürfte allein anhand von Fotos auch kaum möglich sein.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2019)

Grundsätzlich ist doch heute alles bis handlang ein Köderfisch und darüber alles ein Hybride. Jedenfalls in den sozialen Medien, wo sich die Experten keiner Blösse zu minder sind.

Prinzipiell kann es halt dann fallweise richtig teuer werden, wenn man z.B. einen Perlfisch nicht erkennen kann, oder mag...!


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> wenn man z.B. einen Perlfisch nicht erkennen kann, oder mag...!



Man sollte halt nichts entnehmen, was man nicht identifizieren kann.
Im Zweifel hält man halt nen Weißfisch für nen Perlfisch oder ne Zope, dann kann man §11 Abs 8 auch etwas entspannter angehen. Zumindest in Oberbayern.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

Bei der Karausche zähle ich auf dem Bild auch nur 30 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie, aber auch das kann täuschen, ebenso wie die Form der Rückenflose.

Allein anhand von Fotos ist das schon schwierig.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Man sollte halt nichts entnehmen, was man nicht identifizieren kann.
> Im Zweifel hält man halt nen Weißfisch für nen Perlfisch oder ne Zope, dann kann man §11 Abs 8 auch etwas entspannter angehen. Zumindest in Oberbayern.



Hallo,

wobei ich vermutlich bei ists ein Zobel oder eine Zope auch meine Probleme hätte. Aber dann ist halt im Zweifelsfall der Zobel eine Zope und geht zurück. Ich würde dies auch mit einem Fischereiaufseher hinter mir entspannt sehen, denn ich glaube hier den Unterschied auf die Schnelle feststellen zu können, dürfte schwierg sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (22. November 2019)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich würde dies auch mit einem Fischereiaufseher hinter mir entspannt sehen, denn ich glaube hier den Unterschied auf die Schnelle feststellen zu können, dürfte schwierg sein



Käme ganz aufs Gewässer an und den Aufseher natürlich.


----------

